# Diet whey or just normal whey?



## BlindEagle141 (May 19, 2013)

Hi there people, i have been viewing these fourms for quite a while and love everything here , was just wondering. Trying to drop weight at the moment. I am around 83 kg i got belly fat which i need 2 get rid of but i also go to the gym etc and do a lot of cardio atm. Was just wondering what you guys think i should buy? Normal whey protein or diet whey protein if i am trying to drop weight? Also if you have a product which you recommended that would be great to see. Atm i am thinking about my protein diet whey but not sure.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What fits in with your daily macros? Diet comes first, then training, then supps imo.

Protein powder is not a magical fat loss formula and if u cant get enough protein in your diet through whole foods (which is actually better for losing weight) then look at supps.

Someone asked me the same thing last night funnily enough. He couldn't answer me when I asked why he needed it.

Maybe post your diet up? We can look at that first.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Normall whey diet consist off fats like cla so they claim it aids fat loss but so little off it that's not worth wile. Also they claim a thermo genic effect through added green tea extract and gurana but again add milk into the mix and that's worthless. Diet whey tend to contain more cals then the normal whey protein any way so I'f cal reduction is how u dieting then ill advise with normal whey again


----------



## BlindEagle141 (May 19, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> What fits in with your daily macros? Diet comes first, then training, then supps imo.
> 
> Protein powder is not a magical fat loss formula and if u cant get enough protein in your diet through whole foods (which is actually better for losing weight) then look at supps.
> 
> ...


Well really i wake up around 11. take a protein shake, 3 hours i eat 2 eggs or make some oats. Then go off to traning an hour later. I get back around 9. I do a martial art called BJJ. Really good cardio. When i get back i eaither eat some meat or take a protein shake.


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

By the sounds of it your diet isnt good at all..

Have a look around this forum there is loads of info on diets ect...

But its def ur diet that needs working on


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BlindEagle141 said:


> Well really i wake up around 11. take a protein shake, 3 hours i eat 2 eggs or make some oats. Then go off to traning an hour later. I get back around 9. I do a martial art called BJJ. Really good cardio. When i get back i eaither eat some meat or take a protein shake.


if youre weight training AND doing brazilian ju jitsu (i know a lot of mma lol) then youre really not eating enough. already looks to me like youre having too many protein shakes as apposed to whole foods. where did u research that diet... and what is the exact macro breakdown (ie cals/protein/carbs/fat etc)?


----------

